# I-phone 5 will not access internet ???



## BearKiller (Nov 29, 2014)

Please understand that I know absolutely nothing about I-phones; I couldn't answer one if it were ringing.


That being said, my wife has had them for several years.


Just this week, she bought second-hand an I-phone 5 --- not a very smart move I know.


The lady she bought it from showed her that it would work and that it would access the internet, facebook, and such; my wife said it seemed to be working fine when the lady was demonstrating it.


Then, the lady removed her sim-card, took the wife's money, and went her merry way.


My wife then took the phone to a shop that does such things and had them install a new sim-card and switch her phone-number and such from her existing I-phone 4 over to the I-phone 5.


Now, the I-phone 5 will not access the internet; she cannot get on facebook, cannot do snapchats (whatever that is), nor any other function that requires the internet.


She left it for a day at the phone shop and the supposedly knowledgeable guy said he had messed with it most of the day and could not figure out why it will not access the internet.


It will send and receive texts and make calls.


This lady she bought the phone from lives in the neighboring county, about 30 miles away; one option I had thought about doing is calling this lady and seeing if she would be willing to put her sim-card back in the phone and see if it would then work again; but then, this lady has probably already spent my wife's money and will most likely make herself scarce.


Facebook and such being as necessary as oxygen and water, my wife had the phone guy re-activate her old phone, so this newer one is currently a $175-plus paperweight. 




How do we fix this problem ?


Thanks for reading.


----------



## johnnyenglish (Jul 30, 2015)

So has she been able to access any other app? Since she has had an I phone before now I guess she can play around the settings and see. The data settings can be manually switched on and off for each app in the phone settings. 

Also make try using wifi and see. I phones have a certain love for same 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Try using iTunes to see if there are any downloads (updates) available.
Maybe she signed out of her iphone account and may require a new apple account to make it to work.
My daughter also had some problems with her iphone and I called iphone (apple) customer service and they provided me with all the help they could provide me with. My daughters phone is working great.


----------



## BearKiller (Nov 29, 2014)

More info on the situation:


The phone tech guy did do the iTunes thing and also checked that everything was turned on in the phone settings.


He also went so far as to install his own personal sim-card from his known-working phone and this phone still would not access the internet; he put his sim-card back in his phone and it accessed the internet fine.


Also, although at first it seemed that the phone was sending and receiving calls and texts, we have found out that it was only receiving about 1/3 of calls and texts.


Thanks for reading.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Maybe the phone is for another cellular phone company besides yours.
I would recommend you to call apple customer service for more assistance. Maybe it might be blocked.


----------



## iamtheare (Aug 10, 2015)

Hmmm, I'm interested to see how this plays out.

There is a possibility of it being blocked but you likely wouldn't receive any incoming calls if it were blocked, nor would you be able to set up a plan with the phone. Did you guys just get a sim card from your carrier provider or did you have them check the phone to make sure it's compatible?


----------

